# كيف نحول nm3/hr الى mmscfd؟؟؟؟؟



## the lover (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شباب -مهندسين- كيف احول وحدة NM3/HR الى MMSCFD
لكمية من الغاز 
و وحدة mmscfd (مليون قدم مكعب قياسي) هي في اي نظام؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
m3/hr = 35.31467 foot 3/hr
ارجو ان تفي بالغرض


----------



## the lover (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي نبيل ..
انت بالمعادلة حولت م3 الى قدم3 فقط ..ويمكن بعد ذلك ان نحول الساعة الى اليوم..
لكن نحن نريد تفسير mmscfd ....
المهم بعد البحث علمت الاتي:
nm3/hr تعني بالظروف الاعتيادية
sm3/hr تعني بالظروف القياسية
mmscfd تعني مليون قدم مكعب قياسي باليوم 
كما اعتقد ان الظروف القياسية تكون عند درجة حرارة 15 س
لذا سنقوم بالتالي :
nm3/hr*(273+15)/273=snm3/hr
Sm3/hr * (35.352* 24 / 10^6) => MMscfd

استفساري:
- ممكن احد يفسر لي المعادلة باللون الاحمر؟
- لماذا نقسم على مليون بالمعادلة الاخيرة ؟ولا نضرب مثلا؟
- ولأي وحدات ترجع mmscfd​


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (3 يوليو 2010)

many thanks for illustrating the long form of N=normal .S=standard
Best regards


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (3 يوليو 2010)

this is a very good link to illustrate this equation

http://www.mitsuiseiki.co.jp/en/compressor/technical/discharge_air/normal.html
and for converting see this link
http://forum.onlineconversion.com/archive/index.php?f-1.html

B/R


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (3 يوليو 2010)

الى جميع الاخوه عذرا فان جميع الرد بعد القراءه خاطئه والحل لهكذا سؤال تتم 
nm3/hr ,وحده قياس لمعدل الجريان الحجمي وبظروف تتم قياسها حسب الشركه التي تعتمد ذلك او المنظمه الاساس مثل ISO or ChemI وعادة فان :
normal condition is 
pressure =1.03 bar 
temp.=0 C
في حين ان STANDARD CONDITION IS 
PRESSURE= 1.03 BAR 
TEMP.=15C
if you need to convert from nm3/hr to m3/hr you can use this equation 
PnVn /Tn=P2V2/T2
Pn=1.03 bar 
Tn=273 k
Vn =volumtric flow rate at normal condition nm3/hr 

V2 =volumtric flow rate , m3/hr

After you convert to m3/hr you can convrt that to f/d and then use above equation to convert up to scfd or other unit 
by azhar _uk


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر إلى الأخوة الأعزاء على هذا المجهود المميز في مساعدة أخوتكم وإلى الأمام في درب الخير والتقدم ...


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (4 يوليو 2010)

عن طريق ادخال الكثافه ومن ثم حول الى اللتر ثم برميل


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (4 يوليو 2010)

الى الاستاذ حافظ من الممكن الاستفاده من موقع الويكابيديا العلمي والذي يعتبر من اوثق المصادر حسب قول اساتذه من المملكه المتحده وامريكا للاطلاع على كيفيه التحويل للوحدات والتعرف على الظروف الطبيعيه والقياسيه


----------



## علاء عيدان (5 يوليو 2010)

*تحويل وحدات*



عبد الوهاب سامر قال:


> الى جميع الاخوه عذرا فان جميع الرد بعد القراءه خاطئه والحل لهكذا سؤال تتم
> nm3/hr ,وحده قياس لمعدل الجريان الحجمي وبظروف تتم قياسها حسب الشركه التي تعتمد ذلك او المنظمه الاساس مثل iso or chemi وعادة فان :
> Normal condition is
> pressure =1.03 bar
> ...


موضوع جدا ممتاز وطرح ممتاز


----------



## محمد الاكرم (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام
Unit Conversions -Flow
http://www.arielcorp.com/application_manual/arieldbUnit_Conversions_Flow.htm

وفقكم الله


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخ محمد على هذا الموقع القيم ووفقك الله


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذه التوضيحات


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (9 يوليو 2010)

روعه طلاب الهندسه الكيميائيه


----------

